# Hierarchy of Misses



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

I think some misses are worse than others. Here's my idea of worst to least worst types of misses. I'd be interested in others' thoughts about this.

1. Wild shot (worst) - this is the shot that goes somewhere completely unexpected and misses the target by inches. The proverbial "Flyer." I think this is usually caused for me by a bad release or bad pouch grip.

2. Two planes - This shot misses high or low AND left or right. In other words if I moved it towards the target in one plane - either plane - it would still miss.

3. Side shots - This shot misses left or right. I think this happens because I either didn't focus enough on sighting, or my release was a little bad.

4. High or low (least bad miss) - This shot would hit the target if it was lower or higher. I think this is the hardest to fix because for me it changes based on band changes, band temperature, frame, etc... Also, depending on band strength I have to hold below the target substantially.

BTW, I shoot with a corner of mouth anchor. Used to shoot exclusively TTF, now shooting more OTT, but the above holds true for both, for me.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel vertical misses are the easiest to fix for me. I never change my anchor point, now that I know what works for me. So or high and low shots I raise or lower the slingshot. Now for missing left or right, I sometimes move to be better aligned with my target. I don't change anything involving my shooting form, I tried that for a long time, and it got me nowhere. When Im having an off day, I walk away from shooting and return later.

Here is one theory I have on missing from left or right. H


















. What Im trying to point out is when pulling the ammo back, sometimes I would pull my index finger inward towards my face causing the ammo to go off horizontally. I hope this helps


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not nearly as smart as I make out, but what I did is try and make my misses consistent. Had a period where 50% of my shots were a whisker to the left and below of the target. The other 50% were all over the shop and some hit the target. It was weird that I was somehow locked into this pattern of shots. I was also amazed and a bit annoyed that I had achieved such consistency, but then the work began. When you get consistent misses, one thing is amiss in your shooting style and one thing is easier to find.

Focussed on every variable I had control over - bands, stance, cant, anchor - no real difference. I suspected pouch release all along and changed it to the Bill Hays preferred second knuckle on the index finger. Takes a little longer to load the shot, but after some focus on the pouch release the gods started smiling. Tag in his pics above shows the subtle roll of the ammo that you can make with your pouch release. I was doing this too. Read plenty of posts by gun shooters and pouch release it seems, is paramount.

Still get the odd flyer, still have bad days, still have that element of ???? in my shooting, but as KawKan said - who doesn't love a good mystery?


----------

